# Arid zone of W.A.



## gus11 (Jun 18, 2010)

I didn't really need to go to Mackay as i was headed to the arid interior of W.A. the next day but it did make me feel better as i ticked off all the Mackay leaf tails. So we went in the middle of winter to the arid zone, it was cold 6-20 degrees, which is very cold when you've spent 4 years in the tropics. we were there to study dingoes (not herps or birds but i tried). i managed 101 species of bird in the 3 weeks there, 35 new ones  unfortunately only 4 new herps of 8 species seen. but given the weather i wasnt to hopeful of much. Other i spoke to about the area said it would be quite because of the weather and they were very correct. anyway onto what was around....

Goulds monitors were common, and it was so cold they struggled to move so were good to photograph














unfortantely my first two herps where gehyra varigata and
binoes gecko both of which live in my backyard...





my first new animal was a monk snake









another occasionaly active animal was the central netted dragon





only once did we see a western netted dragon









we were also lucky enough to find this (although it was on its back in 3cm water with its head under water it was alive)
steinadachneris turtle









another new one was the ringed brown









it was nice to see west australians caring about their wildlife





although these arent herps, thought you may like to see what i was studying...
Dingoes








and there effect on some ferals (though not these ones)





we got around in t_rusty_ vehicles





Me enjoy the view





and my favourite animal of the trip Mulga parrots


----------



## naivepom (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice photos Gus, you have me worried now that I wont see a single herp when I get there in Sept - I just hope its not quite as cool along the coast as it is in the interior.


----------



## gus11 (Jun 18, 2010)

surely it will have warmed up by then, and the coast i would assume will be warmer than the interior. have you left the ville?


----------



## naivepom (Jun 18, 2010)

No mate, not leaving for another month - off up to tablelands this weekend though if you want come along? Isnt September colder than June in Australia?


----------



## jordo (Jun 18, 2010)

Great photos Gus.


----------



## wizz (Jun 18, 2010)

Great pics love the (pseudonaja modesta) pics


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 20, 2010)

Is it common to see the dark phase in the Dingoes?

I was told they were fairly common further south, but thats the first time I have seen or heard of one in an arid region up North.

Any pics of Spinifex Pigeons? I love them.......


----------



## Adsell (Jun 28, 2010)

G'day Gus, pity the herps were not out. If I had to guess I would say the ringed brown was DOR? Strategic placement of the bark.
Great pics anyway mate. Nice wide angle of the western netted
Ads


----------



## gus11 (Jun 29, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Is it common to see the dark phase in the Dingoes?
> 
> I was told they were fairly common further south, but thats the first time I have seen or heard of one in an arid region up North.
> 
> Any pics of Spinifex Pigeons? I love them.......



We saw only a few black dingoes maybe 4-5, i thought the black ones were only in the rainforest but apparently there common out there, genetic tests show that they are "likely" pure dingoes. unfortunately just outside spinifex pidgeon range, i wish i could have seen them i still havent.



Adsell said:


> G'day Gus, pity the herps were not out. If I had to guess I would say the ringed brown was DOR? Strategic placement of the bark.
> Great pics anyway mate. Nice wide angle of the western netted
> Ads


 
Hey ads, it would have been nice if we had seen some more herps, especially dragons there is a huge diversity of dragons out there but unfortunately not. hopefully we can head back there at another time when the weather is better. the brown was a DOR, i think it was killed by a cat, (we were on private property on a track no one uses) it has decent gash marks - somewhat slits down both sides. made it hard to photograph considering the amount of damage. i think it was a cat because of the marks and lack of tear marks that i figured a dog or bird would leave.

Cheers
Gus


----------



## reptilerob (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome photos!!! I would love to visit an area like that!!!


----------

